# Got the Daddy and daughter hunting pics back



## rbday1989 (Nov 3, 2017)

My little one is 9 months old!! Can’t wait to take her hunting!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Great shot of the cute future huntress!  She will be grown up before you can blink.  Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2017)

Ha! That's a great pic!!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 5, 2017)

Not quite what I expected,but I gotta say that is a great pic.


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

How sweet, she will never forget her time alone with dad.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 19, 2018)

Awsome pics


----------

